
Dollar Drops on Trump Comments as May Boosts Pound - artsandsci
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-16/pound-drops-as-asian-stocks-signal-tepid-start-markets-wrap
======
verytrivial
[http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=GBP&to=USD&view=1Y](http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=GBP&to=USD&view=1Y)
\-- if you look very carefully at the rightmost 3 pixels, you can almost see
this "boost" (or SURGE! as the pro-Brexit tabloids are calling it).

Nothing to see here.

------
mtgx
Talk about "boosting" the pound when it surpasses the level it was at pre-
Brexit referendum. Until then that word should not be permitted, let alone be
attributed to these pro-Brexit politicians.

Some rebound is of course going to happen, after a _huge_ decline (which
should still continue over the medium-term), but it's likely not going to
arrive at the pre-Brexit referendum for a long, long time.

~~~
moomin
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_cat_bounce](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_cat_bounce)

